# Kelsi wants to talk ;]



## Cottonball (Aug 29, 2009)

Im bored and just wants to chat Lol so heres new pics LOL

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">














</div>


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 29, 2009)

Hai. o:


----------



## Thunder (Aug 29, 2009)

There is a hand.

In front of your face.


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 29, 2009)

Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> Hai. o:


Lol haaai im so bored


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 29, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> There is a hand.
> 
> In front of your face.


LOL yes , plus its an inside joke


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 29, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Hatsumiku said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm only gonna be on for ten minutes.

I filled meh brain with mindless episodes of anime all day. o:


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 29, 2009)

So the destined couple really happened...


You look like that iCarly girl.


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 29, 2009)

Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NICE i was texting all day


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 29, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> So the destined couple really happened...
> 
> 
> You look like that iCarly girl.


LOL she has black hair ..ithink :]


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 29, 2009)

Agh, my brain keeps on telling me to babble about how hot Ikuto from Shugo Chara is. Stupid meh for watching too much anime today than I should have. DX


----------



## TomC (Aug 29, 2009)

OH you wanna post pictures eh...


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 29, 2009)

LOL me and my friends were just talking about msn and ones like it'll be a 4 some!!! Me,sam,kelsi,and brandon .... actually me,sam kelsl,and my ex..i mean kelsis boyfriend  LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO epic


----------



## Thunder (Aug 29, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> LOL me and my friends were just talking about msn and ones like it'll be a 4 some!!! Me,sam,kelsi,and brandon .... actually me,sam kelsl,and my ex..i mean kelsis boyfriend  LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO epic


What?


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 29, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> LOL me and my friends were just talking about msn and ones like it'll be a 4 some!!! Me,sam,kelsi,and brandon .... actually me,sam kelsl,and my ex..i mean kelsis boyfriend  LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO epic


Foursome? O.e


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 29, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


reread it....


----------



## -C*- (Aug 29, 2009)

Mega is a sick *censored.3.0*.

There's something to talk about, camwhore. c:


----------



## TomC (Aug 29, 2009)

Meeeh, reading festival.


----------



## Thunder (Aug 29, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did, i can barely understand what the hell you said o_o


----------



## TomC (Aug 29, 2009)

She said her and her male friends are going to have a 4some.


----------



## technoxmaniac (Aug 29, 2009)

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/iZYkOvYuw_g'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/iZYkOvYuw_g' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
Talk about how amazing I am.


----------



## -C*- (Aug 29, 2009)

technoxmaniac said:
			
		

> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/iZYkOvYuw_g'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/iZYkOvYuw_g' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> ...


There's not much to talk about. :c


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 29, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Mega is a sick *censored.3.0*.
> 
> There's something to talk about, camwhore. c:


wanna *censored.3.0*ing leave me alone like srsly i do absolutely NOTHING to you so *censored.3.0* off


----------



## TomC (Aug 29, 2009)

ISMFOF are really *censored.2.0*... They're only good song was ASL.


----------



## -C*- (Aug 29, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You wanted to talk, let's talk.


----------



## Thunder (Aug 29, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And so it begins.


----------



## technoxmaniac (Aug 29, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> technoxmaniac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know right?


----------



## -C*- (Aug 29, 2009)

technoxmaniac said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm just kidding, of course.

c:


----------



## Numner (Aug 29, 2009)

Hello o=


----------



## Nightray (Aug 29, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dun dun dun.


----------



## Pear (Aug 29, 2009)

Off topic, but techno, you're avatar is seriously freaking me out. XD


----------



## Thunder (Aug 29, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> Off topic, but techno, you're avatar is seriously freaking me out. XD


AHA, I'M NOT THE ONLY ONE XD


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 29, 2009)

Just kidding, xD.  Nice pics ya got.  You look different (Unless it's your friend).


----------



## Pear (Aug 29, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dun dun dun.


----------



## Numner (Aug 29, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THE INEVITABLE HAS OCCURED


----------



## Nightray (Aug 29, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Just kidding, xD.  Nice pics ya got.  You look different (Unless it's your friend).


Haha.


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 29, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You want to *censored.3.0*ing talk you stupid little rotting *censored.7.2*? Well lay it out right now. Because you get one shot and make it *censored.3.0*ing count or else it's over Because trust me I beat your ass in


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 29, 2009)

hey


----------



## Nightray (Aug 29, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kelsi, You're a dumb ass.


----------



## technoxmaniac (Aug 29, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> Off topic, but techno, you're avatar is seriously freaking me out. XD


Thank you.


----------



## Numner (Aug 29, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love how you posted that and the next one was "hey"

xD


----------



## Pear (Aug 29, 2009)

technoxmaniac said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No prob.


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 29, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ummm its me lol


----------



## TomC (Aug 29, 2009)

Technomaniac, why did you post a I set my friends on fire song? :S


----------



## technoxmaniac (Aug 29, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> technoxmaniac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, well that's fantastic!


----------



## -C*- (Aug 29, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One shot at what?

Nothin's even started, girlie.

And you could beat my ass in?  I'd really like to see that, especially since you're in Canada.  I'm sorry you aren't witty enough to come up with something better than hollow threats to curb your aggression, but I guess that's how the cookie crumbles.  Some are stupid camwhores, and some are fabulous like me.


----------



## technoxmaniac (Aug 29, 2009)

TomC said:
			
		

> Technomaniac, why did you post a I set my friends on fire song? :S


I posted the song because I was listening to it, duh.
Besides, that song is great.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 29, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Internet 101:

Girls can't be internet tough guys.


----------



## Numner (Aug 29, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o-o
Omgorsh

Oh, silly Niko o=


----------



## TomC (Aug 29, 2009)

technoxmaniac said:
			
		

> TomC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Their only good song is ASL


----------



## Nightray (Aug 29, 2009)

so did anybody see those fireworks? /random


----------



## Pear (Aug 29, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> so did anybody see those fireworks? /random


Yup. They were pretty. *Tries to change subject*


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 29, 2009)

*censored.8.1*

score 1 yay


----------



## -C*- (Aug 29, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> *censored.8.1*
> 
> score 1 yay


ding

level up

magic get


----------



## Numner (Aug 29, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> so did anybody see those fireworks? /random


I smelt fireworks.

It was a fire some hunchback potbelly guy was putting out.


----------



## Nightray (Aug 29, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very very pretty. Loved them
tomorrow night, they'll be doing it again. (light up some fireworks.)


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 29, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mana*


----------



## Gnome (Aug 29, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gnome thinks of Jenn, and looks at what Alex said.

That's debatable.


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 29, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


K wanna *censored.3.0*ing leave me alone  u dont bother me i wont bother u because i dont wanna *censored.3.0*ing do this now.. im busy texting :]


----------



## -C*- (Aug 29, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jenn isn't a girl.

She's a _woman._

/inb4*****slapped


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 29, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't know what an internet tough guy is.


Troll =/= internet tough guy


----------



## technoxmaniac (Aug 29, 2009)

TomC said:
			
		

> technoxmaniac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe to you it is.


----------



## Nightray (Aug 29, 2009)

You wanted to chat ho, so we're chatting XD


----------



## -C*- (Aug 29, 2009)

Okay, fine, here's what's wrong with this thread:

1. You
2. We have a chat thread

Any questions?


----------



## Gnome (Aug 29, 2009)

"This is the world that we live in~"


----------



## Numner (Aug 29, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But

Why did you create this thread o.x


----------



## Nightray (Aug 29, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'Cause she's a dumb ass XD


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 29, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Okay, fine, here's what's wrong with this thread:
> 
> 1. You
> 2. We have a chat thread
> ...


No questions needed, that sounds crystal clear.


----------



## -C*- (Aug 29, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your response doesn't count, you're smart.  Of course you'd understand.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 29, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course, how silly of me.


----------



## Thunder (Aug 29, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Something about that sentence doesn't sound right to me..


----------



## Numner (Aug 29, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It didn't seem left to me o.x


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 29, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please be more clear, there are *two* sentences.


----------



## Thunder (Aug 29, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 29, 2009)

Duddde, my room is like , looks trashed as in it looks like we had a party... wait we did LOLOL


----------



## -C*- (Aug 29, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Duddde, my room is like , looks trashed as in it looks like we had a party... wait we did LOLOL


Throwing things around in your room and crying about how lonely you are does not a party make.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 29, 2009)

Are you baked or something?


----------



## Nightray (Aug 29, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Duddde, my room is like , looks trashed as in it looks like we had a party... wait we did LOLOL


OINK


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 29, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ummm , #1 i never cry #2 i actually had friends over #3 i miss someone LOL


----------



## djman900 (Aug 29, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha, That's true.


----------



## technoxmaniac (Aug 29, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fixed.


It could be a pity party. lol


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 29, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Are you baked or something?


No kelsi dosent do drugs or drink .. well sometimes i take sips LOL


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 29, 2009)

technoxmaniac said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.. wait what lol


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 29, 2009)

Boxxy lied about drugs...


----------



## djman900 (Aug 29, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Boxxy lied about drugs...


----------



## Nightray (Aug 29, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> technoxmaniac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't get it because you're stupid... xD


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 29, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Boxxy lied about drugs...


----------



## technoxmaniac (Aug 29, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Boxxy lied about drugs...


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 29, 2009)

technoxmaniac said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## djman900 (Aug 29, 2009)

technoxmaniac said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Numner (Aug 29, 2009)

technoxmaniac said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## technoxmaniac (Aug 29, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> technoxmaniac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## djman900 (Aug 29, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> technoxmaniac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gnome (Aug 29, 2009)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Peeka don't look!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## djman900 (Aug 29, 2009)

technoxmaniac said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Numner (Aug 29, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Peeka don't look!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Map don't look![/spoiler</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">... You son of a *censored.4.0*! Why did you look >:0
</div>


----------



## technoxmaniac (Aug 29, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 29, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Peeka don't look!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I expected FFFFUUUUU, but that entertained me as well.


----------



## djman900 (Aug 29, 2009)

technoxmaniac said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dun suk @ typin XD


----------



## Gnome (Aug 29, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought about but then thought "Meh, overused"


----------



## technoxmaniac (Aug 29, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> technoxmaniac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grab your phone. lol
THEN talk. lol


----------



## djman900 (Aug 29, 2009)

technoxmaniac said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*grabs phone*


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 29, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that you mention it, it's not as overused as Mega's "I think mega is a pretty cool guy eh, watches hentai and doesn't afraid of anything".


----------



## Gnome (Aug 29, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What you just said is a lie.

Mega's _not_ a cool guy.


----------



## djman900 (Aug 29, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Why hentai? Thats just stupid"


----------



## Thunder (Aug 29, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought it was funny when they showed it on the vid, but Mega just killed it.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 29, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:U

He's a bit misguided.

/lie


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 29, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Reposted for kicks :3 .


----------



## djman900 (Aug 29, 2009)

New topic:
How was everyone's day?


----------



## Numner (Aug 29, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Kicks*


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 29, 2009)

Mine was meh, yours dj?

Is that Maito Gai, Patty?


----------



## djman900 (Aug 29, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Mine was meh, yours dj?
> 
> Is that Maito Gai, Patty?


Not so bad.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 30, 2009)

Cool, cool.

Where did Kelsi go @w@


----------



## technoxmaniac (Aug 30, 2009)

PEOPLE!


----------



## Nightray (Aug 30, 2009)

technoxmaniac said:
			
		

> PEOPLE!


hi


----------



## Gnome (Aug 30, 2009)

Hurry up kids, dinner's getting cold!


----------



## technoxmaniac (Aug 30, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> technoxmaniac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello, do you like Kill Hannah????


----------



## Nightray (Aug 30, 2009)

technoxmaniac said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nope, what's it about? : D


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 30, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Hurry up kids, dinner's getting cold!


Be right there ma!


----------



## technoxmaniac (Aug 30, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> technoxmaniac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WELL, Kill Hannah is an amazing band.

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/3rKVU3C9ATI'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/3rKVU3C9ATI' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3rKVU3C9ATI


----------



## Nightray (Aug 30, 2009)

technoxmaniac said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I seee : D


----------



## technoxmaniac (Aug 30, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> technoxmaniac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/Tcp3G4LiBj4'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/Tcp3G4LiBj4' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tcp3G4LiBj4

OM*G.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 30, 2009)

yay i stopped bleeding =D


----------



## djman900 (Aug 30, 2009)

they suck Brokencyde-freaxxx < good stuff


----------



## Numner (Aug 30, 2009)

Lol
I posted here <:


----------



## technoxmaniac (Aug 30, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> they suck Brokencyde-freaxxx < good stuff


Brokencyde is ok, but 100DeadRabbits is like 678420578340 times better than that.
Then there's Attack Attack!
Then I set My Friends On Fire


----------



## djman900 (Aug 30, 2009)

technoxmaniac said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My music is 2395766586675856 times better XD


----------



## technoxmaniac (Aug 30, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> technoxmaniac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh, that's an honest lie.
:0


----------



## djman900 (Aug 30, 2009)

technoxmaniac said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish I had the propel tools


----------



## technoxmaniac (Aug 30, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> technoxmaniac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You gotta get the REALLY good program.


----------



## djman900 (Aug 30, 2009)

technoxmaniac said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


like?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 30, 2009)

Well, today sucked


----------



## djman900 (Aug 30, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Well, today sucked


?


----------



## technoxmaniac (Aug 30, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> technoxmaniac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh...Idk...
[url=http://audacity.sourceforge.net/download


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 30, 2009)

6 minute bump because I need a good suspension >_>

Hi everyone (>


----------



## technoxmaniac (Aug 30, 2009)

Surptogg?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 30, 2009)

Surptogg.

My iPod Touch battery is at 10%, so early g'night peeps.


----------



## djman900 (Aug 30, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Surptogg.
> 
> My iPod Touch battery is at 10%, so early g'night peeps.


im goin 2 good night


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 30, 2009)

Night dj


----------



## coffeebean! (Aug 30, 2009)

Aaww, I missed the Peka*censored.2.0* :C

I guess I can still contribute to this thread :>
Peka, you are a *censored.1.2*. Honestly, you seem to always get so enraged with Cleck every time he just wants to start a friendly conversation :> You need to chill it down girlie. You're trying too hard. You remind me of some pissed off 5th grader whose insults include nothing more than a "*censored.3.0*" in between every other word and some threats about kicking ass. Pathetic. Can't you do any better? Guess not. Peka just get off the internet, it was nice while you were gone (although I admit this is amusing). And also, why the hell must you start practically all of your threads with your name? It's been irking me, man. It's like: "Kelsi wants to talk" "Kelsi wants to annoy people" "Kelsi wants to try too hard" "Kelsi wants to roll around in a pig pen" Seriously. 

Oh and, yes, Cleck is fabulous, something you'll never be Peka C:


----------



## djman900 (Aug 30, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Aaww, I missed the Peka*censored.2.0* :C
> 
> I guess I can still contribute to this thread :>
> Peka, you are a *censored.1.2*. Honestly, you seem to always get so enraged with Cleck every time he just wants to start a friendly conversation :> You need to chill it down girlie. You're trying too hard. You remind me of some pissed off 5th grader whose insults include nothing more than a "*censored.3.0*" in between every other word and some threats about kicking ass. Pathetic. Can't you do any better? Guess not. Peka just get off the internet, it was nice while you were gone (although I admit this is amusing). And also, why the hell must you start practically all of your threads with your name? It's been irking me, man. It's like: "Kelsi wants to talk" "Kelsi wants to annoy people" "Kelsi wants to try too hard" "Kelsi wants to roll around in a pig pen" Seriously.
> ...


lmao, so your mad at her?


----------



## djman900 (Aug 30, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Night dj


Morning alecks


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 30, 2009)

All the good things happen at night, Jenn


----------



## rafren (Aug 30, 2009)

Hawt :3


----------



## coffeebean! (Aug 30, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> All the good things happen at night, Jenn


----------



## djman900 (Aug 30, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> > All the good things happen at night, Jenn


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 30, 2009)

rafren said:
			
		

> Hawt :3


horndog :


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 30, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> > All the good things happen at night, Jenn


----------



## coffeebean! (Aug 30, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## djman900 (Aug 30, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rafren (Aug 30, 2009)

Why does coffee hate her? >_>


----------



## djman900 (Aug 30, 2009)

rafren said:
			
		

> Why does coffee hate her? >_>


Because osama has given her the creeps of b00m alalalalala! although only b00m is used in Peekab00ms name.


----------



## coffeebean! (Aug 30, 2009)

rafren said:
			
		

> Why does coffee hate her? >_>


When did I say I hated her? C:


----------



## rafren (Aug 30, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Aaww, I missed the Peka*censored.2.0* :C
> 
> I guess I can still contribute to this thread :>
> Peka, you are a *censored.1.2*. Honestly, you seem to always get so enraged with Cleck every time he just wants to start a friendly conversation :> You need to chill it down girlie. You're trying too hard. You remind me of some pissed off 5th grader whose insults include nothing more than a "*censored.3.0*" in between every other word and some threats about kicking ass. Pathetic. Can't you do any better? Guess not. Peka just get off the internet, it was nice while you were gone (although I admit this is amusing). And also, why the hell must you start practically all of your threads with your name? It's been irking me, man. It's like: "Kelsi wants to talk" "Kelsi wants to annoy people" "Kelsi wants to try too hard" "Kelsi wants to roll around in a pig pen" Seriously.
> ...


Erm this?


----------



## coffeebean! (Aug 30, 2009)

rafren said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't see the word "hate" anywhere c:


----------



## SamXX (Aug 30, 2009)

You like eating pockies on cam, right?


----------



## rafren (Aug 30, 2009)

@ Coffee- it seems like ya do.

@ Sam- yuh it's on her youtube account =P


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 30, 2009)

Rafren, watch your tongue, boy. Jenn's got people in high places. Like me. I know people. You best be steppin off.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 30, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rafren (Aug 30, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Rafren, watch your tongue, boy. Jenn's got people in high places. Like me. I know people. You best be steppin off.


Whut do ya mean?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 30, 2009)

rafren said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Peeka's not worth hatin. Jenn only hates people that are worth hatin.


----------



## rafren (Aug 30, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> rafren said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh.So were worth hating>


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 30, 2009)

You're quite the odd one Alfred =>


----------



## djman900 (Aug 30, 2009)

4 users reading this topic
Members: djman900, Horus, coffeebean!, Bacon Boy
 Hi horus


----------



## rafren (Aug 30, 2009)

=O I thought horus got banned.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 30, 2009)

rafren said:
			
		

> =O I thought horus got banned.


He's laying low because of 90% warn


----------



## rafren (Aug 30, 2009)

What the heck did he do do get a 90% warn...


----------



## djman900 (Aug 30, 2009)

rafren said:
			
		

> What the heck did he do do get a 90% warn...


I'm at 70 for stupid stuff
I got 10% up for saying ******** instead of stupid >__>


----------



## bittermeat (Aug 30, 2009)

Cool pics. I like the second one.


----------



## Anna (Aug 30, 2009)

pokey!!


----------



## Gnome (Aug 30, 2009)

Jenn, this thread in a nutshell: Peeka's and pig.


----------



## coffeebean! (Aug 30, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Jenn, this thread in a nutshell: Peeka's and pig.


I already read the whole thread like 2 hours ago :l


----------



## Gnome (Aug 30, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


k.


----------



## TomC (Aug 30, 2009)

This thread is still going, gay.


----------



## Anna (Aug 30, 2009)

TomC

your picture is hawtt

darnell


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 30, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Internet:1101 There are no such thing as girls on the internet.


----------



## Princess (Aug 30, 2009)

FRECKLES.

o; hi


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 30, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Internet: 11011 If such talk of girls being on the interwebz has cometh from thy keyboard, thy culprit shall be taken out and beaten with a large beating rod.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 30, 2009)

Coffee sucks <_< 

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> I mean really its nasty gross even if you ad a ton of milk and suger it still tastes like sour milk.

Never drink coffee and save the beans!!!


Coffeebean! is beast though. </div>


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 30, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They were actually men before :O


----------



## technoxmaniac (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh the blood, oh the blood of the massacre


----------



## Princess (Aug 30, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Coffee sucks <_<
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> I mean really its nasty gross even if you ad a ton of milk and suger it still tastes like sour milk.
> 
> ...


Lmao xD


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 30, 2009)

TREACHERY HATH BEFALLEN THE BELL TREE! THY SPAMMERS OF OLD HATH COMETH TO DESTROY OUR PRECIOUS HOME! GRAB YOUR SHIELDS KNIGHTS OF THE BELL TREE. GRAB YOUR SHIELDS AS WELL! FOR THE TIME OF WAR HATH COME!

Anyways, yea.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 30, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> TREACHERY HATH BEFALLEN THE BELL TREE! THY SPAMMERS OF OLD HATH COMETH TO DESTROY OUR PRECIOUS HOME! GRAB YOUR SHIELDS KNIGHTS OF THE BELL TREE. GRAB YOUR SHIELDS AS WELL! FOR THE TIME OF WAR HATH COME!
> 
> Anyways, yea.


English mother*censored.3.0*er do you speak it


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 30, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TREASON! TREASON HATH COMETH FROM THINE LIPS!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 30, 2009)

you mean blasphemy


lrn2medieval


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 30, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> you mean blasphemy
> 
> 
> lrn2medieval


NAY! THY HAS SPOKEN TREASON! YOU BRING ABOUT SUCH RUCKUS AS IF THEE WAS AGAINST US!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 30, 2009)

Thou*

you suck at medieval bro


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 30, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Thou*
> 
> you suck at medieval bro


THY SHALL BEFALL TO MY SWORD!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 30, 2009)

thou***


>.>

do i have to correct all of your sentences?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 30, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> thou***
> 
> 
> >.>
> ...


私は殺す!


----------



## beehdaubs (Aug 30, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> TREACHERY HATH BEFALLEN THE BELL TREE! THY SPAMMERS OF OLD HATH COMETH TO DESTROY OUR PRECIOUS HOME! GRAB YOUR SHIELDS KNIGHTS OF THE BELL TREE. GRAB YOUR SHIELDS AS WELL! FOR THE TIME OF WAR HATH COME!
> 
> Anyways, yea.


*****es don't know 'bout my additional reinforcements.


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 30, 2009)

Here have this


----------



## -Aaron (Aug 30, 2009)

That photo is her current Facebook photo.

/creeper


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 30, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> That photo is her current Facebook photo.
> 
> /creeper


The dragonfly picture, or the ones on the first post?


----------



## -Aaron (Aug 30, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's the one with the hand on the first post.


----------



## Princess (Aug 30, 2009)

destined couple peekaxbackofmyhand


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 30, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HOW DO YOU KNOW?!?!?!?!??!  CREEPER omg


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 30, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> destined couple peekaxbackofmyhand


naw im good im already with someone ;] ..srsly tho iam


----------



## -Aaron (Aug 30, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Ms. Allen. 
I know everything about you.
Mwahahahahaa!


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 30, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HOLY CHRIST  LEAVE ME ALONE >.< LOLOLOLOl


----------



## Nightray (Aug 30, 2009)

Eww. This thread is still going ;x

Lololol Trav. xD


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 30, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> Eww. This thread is still going ;x
> 
> Lololol Trav. xD


u dont like dont come back kthxsbai


----------



## -Aaron (Aug 30, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol. Don't worry. All I know is your full name because that's what Facebook says. xD


----------



## Sinep1 (Aug 30, 2009)

Ew.


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 30, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


umm why do u stalk me and how did u kno it was me???


----------



## coffeebean! (Aug 30, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...no one likes XD


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 30, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


then gtfo  


i hate waiting


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 30, 2009)

hay guys wuts goin on in this thred


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 30, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> hay guys wuts goin on in this thred


MEGA!!!! <3 

 :wub:  :wub:  :wub:  :wub:  :wub:  :wub:  :wub:  :wub:  :wub:


----------



## cornymikey (Aug 30, 2009)

Your eye...is like greeen.


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 30, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Your eye...is like greeen.


mien??   thanks? lol


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 30, 2009)

This thread needs to die.


----------



## coffeebean! (Aug 30, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nou


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 30, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well u ignote me i ignore you okay? :3


----------



## coffeebean! (Aug 30, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, I'll _ignote _you :3


----------



## cornymikey (Aug 30, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont know how girls put makeup on. It's like pointing some stick at your EYE and...ummm scraping your eyelashes.


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 30, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL exactly


----------



## cornymikey (Aug 30, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BUT YOU HAVE MAKEUP ON!  <_<


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 30, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes but i dont usually


----------



## cornymikey (Aug 30, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh, ermk


----------



## Princess (Aug 30, 2009)

Kelsi METRO TOWN THIS SATURDAY AT 1PM NEAR MAC


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 30, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Kelsi METRO TOWN THIS SATURDAY AT 1PM NEAR MAC


okay


----------



## Princess (Aug 30, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You sure?
You're not gonna bail k? KAY?
or Ill come find ju.


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 30, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea ill bring my friends


----------



## Princess (Aug 30, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kay ill bring someone too.


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 30, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what u gunna wear so i kno its u


----------



## technoxmaniac (Aug 30, 2009)

And I"LL bring the deathcore music!
<3


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 30, 2009)

Can I come?


----------



## Princess (Aug 30, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol idk ill let u know.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 30, 2009)

Gnome will bring  'the boys'.


----------



## Princess (Aug 30, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> AverageSean will bring  'the boys'.


xD


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 30, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> AverageSean will bring  'the boys'.


Bacon Boy  will bring Sandra.


----------



## rafren (Aug 30, 2009)

Good morning master bacon.


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 30, 2009)

lol what


----------



## rafren (Aug 30, 2009)

lolphail.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 30, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If he didn't mean the following people then I do.


SSgt. Garrett  Will bring the T Birds. 

lmao GO GET HER CRY!! 

Ask NikoKing He'll give you a spare Engy Wrench


----------

